# Hey guys! New brit :P



## TylerJ (Jan 23, 2012)

Hey! 
I'm Ty, a female 22  year old animation student from England who wants to get into some serious muscle and strength building and lose some podge.

I'm currently not in the best shape and I'd like to change that! Here's the current unfortunate stats.  

height: 5'5
weight: 119lbs
bodyfat%: 25% approx
hips:37inch
waist:26.5inch

etc etc.  

I also lift a pathetic 121lb (55kg) deadlift (4 sets of 6 so I can probably lift more if I lowered the sets or reps) 

I'm joining this forum as I really feel being surrounded by motivated, hardworking, dedicated individuals who like to discuss fitness and nutrition will give me the support I need to get to where I want to be! I also want to boost my knowledge considerably and be able to master my own body through well picked exercise and nutrition. 

My goal is to change my body composition until my bodyfat% is under 20 ATLEAST, losing fat will also be awesome. 

At the moment i'm struggling to put together a plan for myself. No clue where to start!


----------



## Arnold (Jan 23, 2012)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*TylerJ* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## returnofthdragon (Jan 23, 2012)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## Dath (Jan 23, 2012)

Welcome to IRONMAG !


----------



## Hambone38 (Jan 23, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## brazey (Jan 23, 2012)

Welcome to IM. Read and repost in our diet & training forums and you receive lots of help.


----------



## CEM Store (Jan 23, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Hayseed (Jan 24, 2012)

Welcome! Look around the forums and you'll find all the help you need! Good luck to you!


----------

